# My Mac G4 does not see PPPoE server



## Val703 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have recently upgraded my Mac g4 Sawtooth to OS10.4 and installed Giga Designs 1.4 GHz single processor. It worked fine and I connected it with dial-up AOL. There was no problem. Then I desided to switch to Verizon. Connection of my PC was OK, however I did not mange to connect to the Internet my Mac. When I tried to go to any website, like Google, the window appears: "Internet connect could not find PPPoE server".
When I used Mac computer I disconnected PC cable from the DSL modem  and cut the power for some period of time. Then I connected an Ethenet cable to mac and checked Internet connection. The same message came. I called Verison and got connected with the guy who was talking so that I did not understand him totally. Eventually we were upset with each other. In a couple of days I called Verizon again and got the same person, who suggested me to take my mac to a repair shop. 
Can somebody suggest me what is the problem and what to do next? I am new with Mac and just learning. Athough I used PC for several years.
Thank you,
Valery


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 9, 2007)

Val703 said:


> ...
> Can somebody suggest me what is the problem and what to do next? I am new with Mac and just learning. Athough I used PC for several years.
> Thank you,
> Valery


I presume that you are not a native English speaker because I have a great deal of difficulty understanding you. However, you should be aware that MacOS X 10.4 supports PPPoE out of the box. Have you selected this protocol in the _Network_ preferences pane? Have you typed-in the proper settings for your ISP?


----------



## Val703 (Jul 9, 2007)

You are right. English is my second language and on the top of it I am new with Mac and I was not sure that I was doing anything right right. The guy from Verizon also was not a native English speaker, so we were talking like a deaf with a blind. The problem is that I really do not know if it is a problem of a computer or not. What I did: 
In Network preferencies clicked Show/Built in Internet
Clicked PPPoE tab
Clicked Connect using PPPoE 
Clicked Apply now
Then I was suggested to Turn the modem off and to shut down the computer
Then I restarted the modem and started the computer.
Then I went to Google and got : Internet could not find PPPoE server.

There are 3 possibilities: 
 I was not doing it properly
Mac is having  a problem
there is a problem with connection 

I am not sure which is which.

Thank you for you responce. I shall be grateful if you direct me which way to take.
Valery


----------



## sgould (Jul 9, 2007)

Double check the Account Name and Password in the boxes on the PPPoE page.  These should be the ones that Verizon gave you.


----------



## Val703 (Jul 9, 2007)

I did and it came back with the box:
Internet connect
could not findPPPoE server
and
Configuration failed
Your computercould notconnect to Internet. Click OK and go backand changeyour network settingand try again.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jul 10, 2007)

Val703 said:


> I did and it came back with the box:
> Internet connect
> could not findPPPoE server
> and
> ...



Maybe try a wrong name / password to find out if the error stays, either the combination you have is wrong or check caps lock when entering. It looks like a configuration problem. 


Good luck, Kees


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 10, 2007)

Is your Macintosh computer connected DIRECTLY to the DSL modem, or is it perhaps connected to a router instead of the modem?


----------



## Val703 (Jul 10, 2007)

Eventually it was a configuration problem. I desided to call Verizon again and I was connected with a very nice guy. First nothing was coming out, but at the long last after going to utilities, changing a password and many other things my Mac got connnected to the Internet (sorry, I did not remember what he did). He said that my computer did not see the modem. I knew that the first guy was wrong sending me to a repair shop. There would be no use doing it. That is why I came to this forum - to get assured that I was right. Thank you guys.
However now I have another problem:
I was so glad that I got connection to Internet, that I started to download a software upgrades. 5 out of 7 were downloaded OK, but 2 were having errors. After rebooting a white acreen appeared with an apple and a spinning wheel. Well, it is already spinning for 2 hours.
Can anybody tell me what is that and how to solve that problem? As I told you I am new with Mac.
Thank you


----------



## whirlybird (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi there,
My wireless (Netgear WGR614 v7) was working just fine and then all of a sudden started telling me that it couldnt find the PPPoE server and was asking me for my password of which i put in but it still didnt help. Im using a MacBook OS X 10.4. I knew it must be a problem with my computer because my sister could still connect using wireless on her IBook. After doing the usual turn power off dance I decided to ring my provider who then told to ring Netgear which wasnt really an option seeing as im in New Zealand and id have to ring Australia......anyway i decided to play around and thankfully i fixed the problem. And yes I remember what I did so please try these steps and I hope it works for you because man is it frustrating not being able to surf the net away from the ethernet connection!

1. Ok so go into you system preferences found down in your dock (sorry pc users, im not quite sure if i can help u but it may be similar)
2. Under the "Internet and Network" group, click on the icon that called "Network"
3. Under location it most likely says "automatic" using the drop down arrow select "New Location"
4. For the "New Location type the name of the network you have been trying to join to.
5. Under that it says "Show" using the drop down arrow select "Airport"
6. The two top lines should now read as follows ........
         Location (enter the name of ur network here)
         Show     Airport
7. below that it should say "By default join Automatic"
just leave it as it is.
8. Finally click "Apply Now" which is located at the bottom right corner.
Close the box and now I hope for your sake you can surf the internet using wireless like before.


I hope this helps you out!
Have a nice day


----------

